# My bunny won't eat!!



## BeauBun1 (May 9, 2013)

Hi, I have a Netherland Dwarf bunny, had her about 2 years now, from day one (with me) she has refused to eat any kind of pellet food. So I found a muesli type food without pellets, that she took a liking too and just fed her that, for the past 2 years she's been on that, she hasn't been ill or got fat or lost weight...anything, a perfectly happy, fit bunny! But when I went to get her more food from the pet shop the other day, it wasn't there....NO muesli type food was there, when I asked a man who worked there, he said they're dis continuing it because its bad for them! So I had no choice but get her pellets, which she HATES! She hasn't eaten any 'proper' food for about three days! She always has a fresh supply of hay, grass and water(obviously!) she also has one of those treat sticks every few days, as well as other chew things. 

I've followed the leaflet they gave me on how to change the food over gradually, but she doesn't touch it at all! She only kicks it around her hutch, making a mess! My parents say, when she gets hungry, she'll eat, but she is very stubborn so I don't know what to do! 

The easy answer is to probably just go and buy a bag of muesli? But if pellets are better for her in the long run, then I'd rather her be on those. 

Thanks for reading, what do you suggest I do?!


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

If you have raised her on muesli is will be hard to get her to change, one way I have got the swap is 2 warm and soften the pellets (soak them in hot water) and feed when the pellets are very slightly warm (be very careful not to hot), little and often.

Pellets are better as it stop rabbits being selective and only eating the 'unhealthier' part of the meal.

For now make sure she still has plenty of hay and some greens to eat if you cant get any of her food.


----------



## BeauBun1 (May 9, 2013)

Brilliant, thank you. I will try it! Exactly the reason they stopped doing it! Which I can understand because that's what she used to do...eat the good stuff!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

You need to as well to be carefull what pellets you are going to get for your bunny as some are much better than the others.
Best pellets are Allen page and selective pellets which are high in fibre.
We used to fed our bunnies with excell pellets but they can cause excessive soft poo -they didn't cause any problems to our other bunnies but two Netherlands dwarf had problems-Stuart always had messy bum so we had to clean him every other or everyday.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Science selective pellets


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

As a nethie pellets should only make up a tiny part of her diet, maybe an egg cup full once a day, if that. I would invest in some extra nice hay. My lot love the American Timothy hay from the Dust Free Hay Company. The Hay Experts also do nice hay. The majority of her diet should be hay anyway, is it 80-90%? If she's not a massive hay eater then I would sprinkle some readigrass, herbs plus into it. My lot go literally bonkers for herbs plus (used to be herbal heaven). And maybe some kale, dandelion leaves, broccoli, greens, basil etc sprinkled through the hay. Pellets should really only be a tiny part of their diet but I think we get conditioned to thinking they should always be eating them. My lot finish their pellets within five minutes of me putting them down, so I sprinkle them through their fresh hay now to make it more interesting for them to have to find them.


----------



## BeauBun1 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's replies. I soaked some pellets and gave them to her yesterday evening, she went straight to the bowl and licked one, then turned her back and didn't go back to them at all. So I went to my local garden centre and got her a different type of muesli (because they don't sell the stuff she used to have before they stopped it) she ate a bit of that but hasn't touched much at all really. I found her old food on an online store so I'm ordering some of that instead, god knows how much I've spent on different bags of food the last few days! Haha. I am getting worried now though, she hasn't ate much at all and is sulking in the corner of her hutch, she might be upset because the weather has been awful recently and she hasn't got out into the garden. I'm not sure.

Because I've got horses also, I get my hay from my local farmer, it is nice and fresh hay, I always check before giving her some because it can be quite dusty sometimes, but she likes that hay. She has lots of nibbling chews in her hutch and toys too. 

If she doesn't start to eat properly within the next week I will get some advice from my vets. I'm hoping the food I ordered is on its way and she will start to eat again. 

I've been researching more into why they stopped muesli and found out it was because of selective eating (they only pick out the sugary food and leave the 'good and healthy' stuff, such as pellets). Well I've got to be honest, she's been on muesli for the past two years and I've never had any problems with the type of food with her. When I was younger my bunnies were on muesli and also when my dad had rabbits when he was younger were on muesli, I don't see the issue all of a sudden?? But if my bunny is happy on muesli, I will continue feeding it to her. Rant over hahaha.

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## BeauBun1 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for your replies! 
I soaked some pellets for her yesterday evening, she went straight to the bowl, licked one then turned her back and didn't go back to them at all. So I went to my local garden centre and got her some muesli (not that same as before though) she has ate a little bit since last night, but not as much as she normally would eat in a night. 

I'm am getting worried about her as she is currently sulking in the corner of her hutch...although the weather is crappy where I am, so she hasn't been able to get out into the garden much. 

If she doesn't start to eat properly within the next week, I will go to the vets for advice. I have also found her old food on an online store, so have ordered a couple bags of that too. I have no idea how much I've spent on rabbit food the past couple of days!! Haha. 

I have horses as well, so I get hay from the local farmer. It is nice and fresh, and my bunny loves it. She gets unlimited amount of hay whenever she wants and she has many different chews and toys in the hutch with her. 

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

If she is not eating and sitting in the corner in her cage it may be sign she is pain-vet visit would be necessary as buns can go down very quickly as you probably know.
24hours is crucial when notice something's wrong


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Is she still eating her hay and grass?

If she is, you really don't need to worry, as this should be the major part of her diet anyway.

As said before, you only need to feed an eggcupful a day of pellets.

So I would offer her yummy hay and loads of it - add more fresh hay every day. You can buy different types as treats.

Offer her grass and dried herb mixes too.

Buy a small bag of Science Selective pellets, and put a few in every day. 

Eventually, she may try them. Muesli is the rabbit of equivalent of junk food, so she is better off withoutit, as long as she has unlimited hay, and is eating.

If she stops eating completely, then you need to take her to the vets urgently.


----------

